# leverage (estadística)



## urganda

Hola a todos.  Es mi primer ingreso en el foro.

Quisiera saber si me pueden dar una mano para traducir "leverage" dentro de un párrafo de estadística aplicada a ensayos clínicos.  Se trata de usar el método de "odds ratio" para calcular el margen de no inferioridad (NI) de un compuesto con respecto al farmaco de referencia.

La oración es la siguiente:

"An arbitrary arithmetic NI margin (such as a step-function approach) does not adjust for variation of baseline failure rate while the odds ratio approach controls for variation of baseline failure rate and leverages fairly stable odds ratio for an efficacy failure rate between 20% to 60%"

Mi traducción tentativa de la primera parte es:

"Un margen aritmético NI arbitrario (tal como el enfoque de función-escalón) no permite ajustes por variaciones en el índice inicial de fallos, mientras que el enfoque de razón de probabilidades permite controlar según las  variaciones en la tasa inical de fallos  y...." 

Hasta ahí llego.  Si alguien tiene idea, le estaré sumamente agradecida.


----------



## araceli

Nota de la moderadora:
Hola y bienvenida al foro.:
Trasladé tu consulta al foro de Specilized Terminology.


----------



## urganda

Araceli:
Muchas gracias.  Estoy aprendiendo a manejarme en el foro; espero que te llegue mi respuesta.


----------



## hectorperio

Hola, aquí mi colaboración:
http://www.wordreference.com/es/Translation.asp?v=button&tranword=leverage%20

Saludos


----------



## urganda

Hola, Hectorperio:

El link me lleva a las discusiones previas sobre "levarege", que ya había visto. Sé que en términos generales es "aprovechar", "sacar partido", "basarse en", etc.; el problema es que no estoy segura de que este sea el significado en mi oración. Si así fuera, se podría traducir por:

"(el método de "odds ratio") se basa en/aprovecha una razón de probabilidades relativamente estable para una tasa de fallos de eficacia del 20 al 60%"

pero sinceramente, no sé si esto tiene sentido. Lo tendría que interpretar alguien que conozca el tema. 

Muchas gracias por tu colaboración y hasta pronto


----------



## inmaculator_99

CREO QUE ES EN ESTADÍSTICA UNA MEDIDA DE CÓMO SE DESVÍA UN NUEVO MÉTODO CON RESPECTO A OTRO DE REFERENCIA. (distancia de un objeto en el modelo planeado con respecto al centro)


----------



## abeltio

urganda said:


> Hola a todos. Es mi primer ingreso en el foro.
> 
> Quisiera saber si me pueden dar una mano para traducir "leverage" dentro de un párrafo de estadística aplicada a ensayos clínicos. Se trata de usar el método de "odds ratio" para calcular el margen de no inferioridad (NI) de un compuesto con respecto al farmaco de referencia.
> 
> La oración es la siguiente:
> 
> "An arbitrary arithmetic NI margin (such as a step-function approach) does not adjust for variation of baseline failure rate while the odds ratio approach controls for variation of baseline failure rate and leverages fairly stable odds ratio for an efficacy failure rate between 20% to 60%"
> 
> Mi traducción tentativa de la primera parte es:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Un margen aritmético NI arbitrario (tal como el enfoque de función-escalón) no permite ajustes *corrige* por variaciones en el índice inicial de fallos, mientras que el enfoque de *ratio* de probabilidades *controla de acuerdo a las *variaciones en la tasa inicial de fallos y cuando el índice de fallas de la eficacia está entre el 20% al  60% promueve ratios de probabilidades bastante estables ...."
> 
> Hasta ahí llego. Si alguien tiene idea, le estaré sumamente agradecida.


 
espero que tenga sentido con el resto del texto... 
ratio es una palabra latina.
es aceptada en español (www.rae.es DPD) con el mismo significado que en inglés... justamente porque es una palabra en latín


----------



## urganda

Immaculator 99 y Abeltio:
Muchas gracias a ambos por su contribución. Abeltio, me pareció muy buena tu traducción. Entiendo que este "leverage" está usado, finalmente, como una manera un tanto sofisticada de decir "promueve" o "genera". Con respecto a odds-ratio, han corrido ríos de tinta sobre su traducción, pero en general, lo que se discute es la traducción de "odds". Ratio lo he visto siempre como "razón", aunque estoy de acuerdo con vos en que la etimología es latina. Así, he visto "razón de probablidades "razón de posibilidades", "razón de momios", etc.

Saludos y gracias nuevamente,
Urganda


----------



## chics

Hola!

*leverage = apalancamiento* (estadística, economía)

Cuando se quiere lanzar un nuevo medicamento, normalmente se busca mostrar que no sea inferior al activo que se sabe que funciona. ¿En cuanto? En una cantidad definida que se llamará _margen de no-inferioridad_.
La idea es que este margen no puede ser mayor a la diferencia entre el efecto que produce un placebo (o sea, nada) y el medicamento "antiguo" que se sabe que funciona. 

Te añado algunas correcciones.



urganda said:


> "An arbitrary arithmetic NI margin (such as a step-function approach) does not adjust for variation of baseline failure rate while the *Odds* ratio approach controls for variation of baseline failure rate and leverages fairly stable odds ratio for an efficacy failure rate between 20% to 60%"
> 
> 
> Mi traducción tentativa de la primera parte es:
> 
> "Un margen aritmético NI arbitrario (tal como el enfoque de función-escalón  una aproximación a una función escalón) no permite ajustes  se ajusta por variaciones a la variabilidad de en el índice inicial de fallos la tasa de casos defectuosos/fallos, mientras que el enfoque  que una aproximación a la razón de probabilidades permite controlar la variabilidad en la tasa inical de fallos y...."


----------



## phercha

Como estadístico puedo decir, sobre la odds-ratio, que es un concepto ampliamente utilizado y no se suele traducir, es ampliamente aceptado en medicina, por ejemplo. Lo que se suele hacer es definirlo al principio del texto o informe y luego utilizar el término "odds-ratio" directamente. Odds-ratio es la "razón de ventajas" (lo de decir probabilidades no es del todo preciso). La "Ventaja" es otro concepto estadístico, se trata del cociente p/1-p, donde p es la probabilidad de un determinado suceso. La odds-ratio se define como el cociente entre las ventajas normalmente para dos tipos de individuos, (p1/(1-p1))/(p2/(1-p2)). Sobre el leverage añadir que en este caso la última traducción aportada puede ser válida (apalancamiento, creo que quiere decir en el contexto que manejas que consigue llevar la odds-ratio hasta determinado umbral...) pero hay que tener cuidado de no confundirla con otra medida estadística "leverage" mencionada en otro post más arriba, y que se utiliza para valorar la calidad del ajuste de determinados modelos.


----------



## luiyita

Hola, Phercha, encontré este post, que me vino muy bien, y quisiera consultarte si hay algún término en español para nombrar, justamente, la medida de calidad del ajuste que mencionás (es decir, la medida ligada al elemento de la matriz sombrero).
En general, prefiero incluir las traducciones al castellano de los términos técnicos; claro que si lo habitual es nombrarlo en inglés, no tiene sentido que complique la comprensión del texto, en cuyo caso conservaría _leverage_ sin traducir.
¿Qué pensás que sería más conveniente?


----------



## drasius

aprovecharse,beneficiarse


----------



## Jape

leva (del inglés leverage). La leva mide, de algún modo, la "distancia" de la muestra incógnita al centro de la calibración.


----------

